# [Windows XP] Zwei Benutzer teilen sich Dokumente und Einstellungen Ordner



## Tim C. (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
folgende Situation. Auf einem Laptop existieren zwei (relevante) Useraccounts mit gleichem Login-Namen. Allerdings meldet sich der eine an einer Domäne an und der andere (falls der Laptop mal ausserhalb des Büros gebraucht wird) lokal am Rechner.
Jetzt hätte ich gerne, dass das Standardverzeichnis des Users, der sich lokal am Rechner anmeldet, nicht Username.PC-Name (so ist der Ordername in Dokumente und Einstellungen) ist, sondern Username.Domäne da sonst das klicken im Arbeitsplatz auf  "Eigene Dateien" z.B. nicht in den Eigene Dateien Ordner leitet, in dem sonst gearbeitet wird.

Klar, mag jetzt der eine oder andere sagen, man kann auch einfach eine Verknüpfung zu dem Ordner anlegen und so drin speicher, allerdings kann ich das vom Endnutzer des Rechners nicht wirklich verlangen.

Ist das irgendwie zu machen ? Habt ihr eine Idee ?


----------



## TheNBP (2. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe willst Du das ein Klick auf "Eigene Dateien" bei beiden Usern immer in den selben Ordner führt?

In diesem Fall würde ich einfach mittels Rechtsklick auf "Eigen Dateien" auf dem Desktop > Eigenschaften > den Zielordner bei beiden Benutzern auf das selbe Verzeichnis auf der Festplatte setzen.
Alternativ geht das auch über TweakUI oder direkt in der Registry.

Eventuell müssen dann noch die Berechtigungen für den Ordner angepasst werden.


----------



## Tim C. (2. Dezember 2003)

Das Problem ist, ich meine keinen konkreten Ordner "Eigene Dateien" sondern den unter Windows XP links in der "nützliche Sachen" Leiste aufgehobenen Link "Eigene Dateien" oder z.B. den Button im Speichern Unter Dialog vieler Anwendungen.

Deine Ausführung ist auch meine bislang einzige Idee, über einen extra Ordner zu gehen, aber das ist ja, wie ich im letzten Absatz ausgeführt habe, nicht praktikabel.


----------



## TheNBP (2. Dezember 2003)

Wenn Du den besagten Zielordner änderst sollten aber sämtliche Verknüfungen zu Eigene Dateien in XP (bei diesem User) künfitg auf diesen Ordner zeigen.

Ein Klick auf  "Speichern unter" > "Eigene Dateien" führt damit stets in den angegeben Zielordner


----------



## Tim C. (2. Dezember 2003)

Danke, kann ich zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wie eine Ordnerverknüpfung auf dem Desktop das ganze System beeinflussen soll, aber ich werde mir heute Nachmittag die Kiste mal hochholen und gucken was sich machen lässt.


----------



## TheNBP (2. Dezember 2003)

Das ist auch keine klassische Verknüpfung wie man sie selbst erstellen könnte, sie ist normalerweise bereits nach einer frischen WinXP Installation auf dem Desktop vorhanden.

Es wird dadurch der Registry Key [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders\ > "Personal" und HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders\ > "Personal" (Win2000, bei mir) maipuliert


----------



## Tim C. (2. Dezember 2003)

Ok das ist ein wirklich guter Ansatz. Ich werde das nachher mal checken wenn ich den Rechner hier oben habe. Dann editiere ich hier den Post, ob es geklappt hat oder nicht.

//edit: Danke hat einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------

